# WebRTC Support?



## Rayj (Jul 23, 2017)

It would be totally awesome if OBS supported WebRTC as a Media Source.  I have no idea how you would do this, but it would be awesome. I can imagine this feature being used for broadcasters (or guests)  from remote sites coming into an OBS broadcast.

Hope this makes sense? So for example using OBS for a city broadcast for instance.  Someone could be located on the other end of the city and simply remote in through a WebRTC interface. One problem I see though is WebRTC is a peer to peer connection, so there would be a lot less delay/lag then the other broadcaster.

Ray


----------



## Joey-TruCast (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm working on a webRTC project that works with OBS as a browser source. It's brand new and I'm starting to look for people to help test it out. For testing it doesn't require any authentication so users can go to the site, create a room, which creates a unique url to share with others as well as the link for the browser source and when other users go to the room, they enter a username and hit connect and each users video source shows up on the hosts stream. 

Feel free to test it out if you'd like https://trucast-platform.herokuapp.com 

Once I feel it's stable, I plan on making a post for the forum (which I might do anyways to find testers). Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## J-P (Aug 8, 2017)

@Joey-TruCast Do you have a github project regarding your project?


----------



## jazzmark (Aug 26, 2017)

Joey-TruCast said:


> I'm working on a webRTC project that works with OBS as a browser source. It's brand new and I'm starting to look for people to help test it out. For testing it doesn't require any authentication so users can go to the site, create a room, which creates a unique url to share with others as well as the link for the browser source and when other users go to the room, they enter a username and hit connect and each users video source shows up on the hosts stream.
> 
> Feel free to test it out if you'd like https://trucast-platform.herokuapp.com
> 
> Once I feel it's stable, I plan on making a post for the forum (which I might do anyways to find testers). Let me know if you have any questions.



Hey Joey, I was just testing out your site. I'm really hoping you're able to get it working. Do you plan to add audio as well? Also, not sure if I did something wrong, but after putting in the OBS url in, the video was pretty small when it appeared in OBS. Like I said, not sure if it's something I did, or if it's by design or if you're still workin' on it.

I'll keep checking back to see if it's good to go! Good luck!

Mark


----------



## jimmy willysson (Jan 12, 2018)

any updates? :)


----------



## Dr. Alex Gouaillard (Mar 20, 2018)

We open sourced a full integration of webrtc in obs: https://github.com/CoSMoSoftware/OBS-studio-webrtc


----------



## spassss_JE (Jul 17, 2020)

Dr. Alex Gouaillard said:


> We open sourced a full integration of webrtc in obs: https://github.com/CoSMoSoftware/OBS-studio-webrtc


Hi! does this plugin allow to open media sources that come over webrtc?


----------



## therentabrain (Jul 21, 2020)

It isn't a plugin, is it?  It's a whole separate OBS, and it hasn't been updated since v23.  I'd love to see this as a plugin that could be added to the regular OBS!


----------



## kallemback (Aug 30, 2020)

I was successful using webrtc from a browser source but I need help implementing the camera choice



			https://cam.navve.tv
		


miguel.kallemback@navve.co


----------

